# Air Filtration and dust collection



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 11, 2015)

Now that my show is over and I got some money in my pocket I need to spend it on tools right. I have a bunch of tools but no dust collection or anything so my garage is a dusty mess. I clean and sweep up the big stuff with my shop vac. What's the best bang for your buck for a dust collector and air filtration? Dumb question but would just getting an air filter unit work with keeping all the fine dust out of the way where I could still just sweep the big stuff up with my shop vac and help keep everything clean? I'm working in a 2 car garage, hoping to get a bigger shop down the road but who knows when, I know the air filtration has different sizes for different size spaces so didn't know what would be best.


----------



## Schroedc (May 11, 2015)

I'm using a 1.5 HP Delta dust collector with a Wynn filter and a separator barrel before the dust collector. I've plumbed in hard 4 inch pvc pipe to all my tools but you could even just use a hose and move from tool to tool. I find that takes care of almost all of it (I even have a hose that hooks my sander to the collector) It also makes one heck of a shop vac and I just empty the barrel each week (More if I'm making tons of shavings) and blow out the filter when it needs it. Too bad you aren't closer to me- I could cut you a deal on a Jet DC 1100 dust collector that's an extra sitting in my garage


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2015)

The filter alone will Not do the job. I have a jet filter and it cleans the air but will not replace dust collection. I have out grown my collector and am in the middle of acquiring a new system. Ductwork and fittings are spendy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 11, 2015)

Well I saw woodcraft has the rikon 1hp for $230 or the 1.5hp for $330, the 1.5 has twice the cfm, so assume that's worth the extra $100? They also have the rikon 400 air filtration for $150. There's one on Craigslist and they're asking $150 but not going to pay that for a used one, looks new but might be able to get it for $100. Think that would be a good setup? Have to put in a new outlet to run those since I just have two outlets on the same breaker in my garage so I can only run one tool at a time and just carry an extension cord around to my tool im using, rough life haha.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 11, 2015)

You've seen my setup... and the coating of dust on everything. Definitely get the 1200 cfm. The only downside to that one is you can't rewire it for 220, so it needs a dedicated 20a circuit. Also, I believe the bigger air filter would be a better choice. I'm sure the one you're talking about would help, but not be as effective as the other one. I plan to get the bigger one at some point.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 11, 2015)

Of course the 3 closest woodcrafts don't have the 1.5hp Rikon and none could give me an actual answer on when they would get one in for sure.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 11, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Of course the 3 closest woodcrafts don't have the 1.5hp Rikon and none could give me an actual answer on when they would get one in for sure.


The psi dust collectors have had some good reviews and may be near the same price range. Worth a look anyway, and they will ship to your door.


----------



## SENC (May 11, 2015)

Do you heat/cool your shop, or is yours an open door shop. If the latter, the best fine dust removal you can do (10x better than any of the filter systems) is a big, high volume fan at one door/window that sucks the air and fine dust out of the shop altogether. Next bet is a high quality cyclone DC with a hepa filter. The cheapest and best way to protect your lungs is to buy and wear a good mask. <$50 will get you a great 3M half-mask with superfine particulate filters that also filter many odors. Light, comfortable, fog-free, and they work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (May 11, 2015)

Another option, which I use and have been happy with, is the HF unit. They frequently go on sale for about $150, but even at $200 with 20% off is a decent deal. I also equipped mine with a Wynn filter, and a pre-filter canister built from a metal garbage can and a piece of mdf and fittings. What this guy did is exactly what I did...including the more robust stand it's on. I keep it behind a piece of plywood and that keeps the sound down quite a bit, but the Wynn filter alone quiets things down I think. 
PS: If you wonder how effective the pre-filter canister is...I didn't check mine for a year or so, and finally opened it up. My canister was filled to the baffle, and hardly anything in bottom of bag ...at least not till I started beating on the filter to loosen the fines!! 
If I build one again, I'll get the type of filter that has an external handle that can be used to sweep the inside of the filter, though beating on it is ok too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (May 11, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> The psi dust collectors have had some good reviews and may be near the same price range. Worth a look anyway, and they will ship to your door.


I have the little mobile PSI DC with the lathe attachment. Works well for chips and keeping things relatively clean. Does little for fine stuff (or, more accurately, it picks up the fine stuff, then blows it back out through the filter bag).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 11, 2015)

SENC said:


> I have the little mobile PSI DC with the lathe attachment. Works well for chips and keeping things relatively clean. Does little for fine stuff (or, more accurately, it picks up the fine stuff, then blows it back out through the filter bag).


It seems that just about any dust collector will need an upgraded filter, filter bags are definitely not the way to go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 11, 2015)

Could buy a big fan and have the garage open but ideally I'll have a better shop when we build a house. I have a 3m full face mask from work that I wear occasionally but it's just too annoying to wear all the time but i know I need to protect my lungs better so I can get old and still be doing this. Def would need to make space for a dust collector, running out of room haha.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 11, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> running out of room haha


Uhh... I think you RAN out of room a long time ago... Lol


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 11, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Uhh... I think you RAN out of room a long time ago... Lol



I've thrown a bunch of crap out since last time you came over haha, but yea my walking space is still pretty limited.


----------

